# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  removing glued down lino from floorboards

## jags

Hi All  
Need a little help and after doing a search could not find much . 
i'm looking after a reno and  in what was a very large walk in pantry ( now new room )the last crazy owner desided to glue the lino to the floor . (about 30 year ago ) 
i was told there is a device that will remove it but the only thing the hire shop had was for vinyl floor tile and i do not think this would do the job  
i have had a go will a large floor scrapper but this did not do much .
should i just hire a floor sander and use 40 grit to rip it off ?  
Please help the floor sander said it needs to be removed before he starts . 
thank in advance . 
P.s What people will cover up with carpet and lino never ceases to amaze me ..

----------


## Dusty

First up, pull up the Lino which will leave the left over glue stuck to the boards, then hire an edge sander, 24 grit discs, some kerosene and a tub of elbow grease. Then proceed to sand it all off. 
Click this link HERE to see some pics of what I'm talking about.

----------


## jags

thanks dusty  
Was hoping you would be the one to reply as i was sure you could help . I will do as you have mentioned . 
Any advice on how to get the lino up it is the old stuff ...eg paper like on the base with a thin vinyl skin  on the top and if i use a scraper the top comes off but leaves the rest of the paper . 
thanks for the help it is great appreciated . 
rob

----------


## Dusty

> thanks dusty  
> Was hoping you would be the one to reply as i was sure you could help . I will do as you have mentioned . 
> Any advice on how to get the lino up it is the old stuff ...eg paper like on the base with a thin vinyl skin  on the top and if i use a scraper the top comes off but leaves the rest of the paper . 
> thanks for the help it is great appreciated . 
> rob

  The Lino coming off and the paper remaining is pretty standard for what you have there. Use a wide chisel, and/or a sharp(ish) scraper and just concentrate on pulling the Lino away from the backing. Then once that's done, look at doing the sanding to clean up the rest.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Any advice on how to get the lino up it is the old stuff ...eg paper like on the base with a thin vinyl skin  on the top and if i use a scraper the top comes off but leaves the rest of the paper .

  Try using a spade.

----------


## Dusty

> Try using a spade.

  Yeah, that might work. In fact, they even have one running the country in the States.

----------


## nomad

> Hi All  
> the last crazy owner desided to glue the lino to the floor . (about 30 year ago )

  Sounds like the previous owner of your house was as brainy as the previous owner of mine. Fixing what they stuffed up is 4 times harder than it should be.  :Annoyed:

----------


## jags

thanks for the help it was greatly appreciated . 
nine hours later and one sore as hell thumb  and the job is done .
i understand why there is not a hold lock on the on button but pressing it down for 9 hour really does suck ...  
in the end i used the long handled scraper once i had  sharpened the end  to get the top of the lino off and then hit it with the 24 grit  it was a hell of a job and very slow but it is now ready to get sanded properly .  
i wil try and get a before and after pic .. 
thanks again i'm off for what i feel is a well deserve beer or six ...  
rob

----------

